# Chrome plated Prieto Beretta value?



## PONCHO130 (Apr 13, 2014)

I just got a Prieto Beretta 84f and really don't know much about it or its value. Does anyone have some info and what the value of it might be? I'm having trouble attaching pics but its chrome plated with gold and pearl hand grips with gold plated magazines. If some could help me out with pics.


----------



## PONCHO130 (Apr 13, 2014)

Though I figured it out


----------

